# Anyone going to GDC?



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 23, 2010)

GDC 2010 is just a couple weeks away, and I'm definitely excited for it. :mrgreen: This year will be my first and I'm looking forward to meeting some folks I've corresponded with online. I suspect Troels will probably be there since he's been to previous ones, but how about the rest of you?


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope. But a game I'm doing music and sound to will be there 

Look for Boryokudan Rue. IGF Student Finalist


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish, but it's not going to happen this year unless I get hit by a miracle this week. That being said, someone please bring me back an official GDC cookie. Preferably uneaten.


----------



## Farkle (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm going to go if I get elected to the IGDA board. I'll know for sure next week.

Troels, Zircon, we should def. do a VI-Control hookup, talk some shop, drink libations. 

Mike


----------



## John DeBorde (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm planning on going. Please keep me in the loop about any VI gathering.
o-[][]-o


----------



## dannthr (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'll be there.


----------



## Tripi (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll be there. I know I don't post so often... but I'd be interested in meeting some other people from the board if you want to do a meet-up.


----------



## dannthr (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh man my dance card is getting packed!


----------



## KingIdiot (Feb 27, 2010)

not going, but since I'm in SF, I wouldn't mind coming out and saying hi to all. Keep me informed via PM or Email please, since I'm not always Forum Haunting


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 7, 2010)

Wednesday dinner good then? I feel like Wed would probably be the best day since it's before the audio stuff really ramps up. Tuesday night would also work.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 15, 2010)

Too late, I already missed it! 

Hope it was SMASHING, Folmeister!


----------

